# Wago-App für Webvisu



## Benno (4 Oktober 2014)

*Wago-App für Webvisu/ Iphone 5 Skalierung*

Hallo zusammen,

bin gerade dabei eine Visu fürs Iphone 5 anzufertigen, um mit der Wago-App darauf zuzugreifen. Hat einer von euch schon die passende Skalierung (Anzeigenhöhe, Anzeigenbreite in Pixel) herausgefunden? Ich habe aktuell das Problem das entweder die Schrift undeutlich ist oder der Bildschirm nicht voll ausgefüllt ist.

Wäre für eine Hilfe sehr dankbar.

Gruß
Benno


----------



## JanB1 (5 Oktober 2014)

Ne Idee wäre die Skalierung auf Auto zu setzen...


----------



## Benno (5 Oktober 2014)

Wo kann ich das denn einstellen?


----------



## JanB1 (6 Oktober 2014)

Ah sorry, mein Fehler. Ich vergass dass die Visu im XML-Format abgespeichert wird. Ich hatte im Kopf dass sie im HTML-Format abgespeichert wird. :icon_rolleyes:

Ok, ich hab mal nachgeforscht. Diese Seite gibt dir alle Bildschirmgrössen der bisher erchienenen Smartphones aus. Die Spalte "Portrait Width" und "Landscape Width" sind für dich dabei wichtig. "Portrait Width" ist die Breite wenn du das iPhone senkrecht hälst. "Landscape Width" ist die Breite wenn du das Telefon um 90° gedreht hälst. Beim iPhone 5 gäbe das nun also eine Höhe von 568 Pixeln und eine Breite von 320 Pixeln.


----------



## Benno (6 Oktober 2014)

Hallo JanB1,

cool danke, das habe ich gesucht.

Gruß 
Benno


----------



## JanB1 (6 Oktober 2014)

Gerne. Kein Problem.


----------

